# Cesarean Birth Support Thread 6 (February 2004)



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

I wanted to start another thread because the other one has so many pages to it. So mama's could you post an update on your situations, plans for VBAC, plans for another c/b, or whats going on after your baby. Or if you just need a {hug} because things didnt go as planned and had a surgical birth, please post with us.

I would really like to read an update on IOF. How is your recovery going?

Monkey, how are you doing?

Jess what's up with you?

Kim


----------



## Monkey (Jun 21, 2003)

thankls for askin!

all is well at the homestead, i must say that the first few weeks/2 mos were deffinetly the HARDEST so far....

ajusting in all aspects. now im back to speed i feel great, i know this bc dh and i are talking about the next monkey. my incsion looks good still not 100% closed but i is not infected or red with any ozz so ill just wait.

this has been by far the hardest thing i have had to overcome, physivally and mentally.

and thanks mdc for all the great support.


----------



## Missgrl (Nov 18, 2001)

Not pg......not planning on another pg
But I had a c/s almost 31/2 years ago and I'm here to offer all my support to other c/birth mamas!


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

OTF--Thanks for asking!!

Here is my update.

I feel absolutely *AMAZING* !!!!! My recovery is going super. I'm at the point now where I just feel like I've been kicked in the stomach. I'm down to just one extra strength motrin a day (in the morning). I'm up and around and starting to do housework again. My mom has been here the whole time and she has been amazing!

My incision looks good. No ooze or puss to speak of. My steri strips are placed well. With T I had problems with them pulling my skin. I told the nurse about it this time and she worked hard to put them on so that wouldn't happen. She did a really good job! They are also starting to come off.

My pp bleeding is minimal. I'm hoping it will be gone in another week at the most.

Bryce is such a wonderful baby! He only seems to cry when hungry. I'm expecting my sling any day now. My mil bought me a fleece pouch. I think Bryce will make a great sling baby. He loves to be carried and snuggled. The problem is that right now I still need to be mobile while T is adjusting.

Tracy (who I am referring to as T) is doing great! We thought he would be most jealous when B nursed but that doesn't seem to be an issue right now. He is also getting a little more used to me not holding him as much. Until a few days ago he moved around too much and made me sore.

All i can say is that I am more than pleased with the outcome of everything! I do NOT in any way regret my decision to repeat. I know I waited till the last minute to decide but I feel it was for the best. It gave me a lot of time to roll around the idea of vbac and repeat in my head. There is such an amazing difference in planning a c/b and just having one. I think this is anohter reason I don't seem to be experiencing the baby blues (at first I hought it was the percocet







).

Did any of you experience this...its kinda weird... My skin is really sore. When I have loose clothing rub against my tummy it hurts!

I've lost 26 pounds! I gained 40 or 42.

I think that is about it....but that is a lot to read through!

I hope everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Doing well here on the c-birth front! Totally OK mentally with the fact that it was necessary. Physical recovery going great. My only complaint is that I've stopped losing weight and started gaining (bfing twins, hungry all the time, grabbing whatever is available, craving sweets).


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks for asking









This was by far my worst c-birth (surgery itself), but my very best recovery- I was off of pain meds by 5 days this time. Still bleeding some, but no pain.

FTR- I have had 3 c-births, first was planned, second was hoping to VBAC, and last one was planned. When opened this last time, I had started to rupture, OB feels scarring is too bad to have more children







But, without c-births I wouldn't have any of my beautiful children, so I am very thankful and finally completey at peace with all of my births









I also love having these support threads, I feel that it is so important to be able to talk about c-births in a supportive place with educated women, and give information, get information, and hug each other through it all


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I'm almost 28 wks (due in May). Still planning for an unmedicated hospital VBAC with an OB and a doula. I'm doing what I can to think/talk/read about how to make things go as well as possible. At every prenatal appt, I have a new list of questions I go through with the dr. I'm really trying to make sure there are no surprises and that there's good agreement on what we will and will not do.

The big unknown for me right now is the hospital. I did the hospital orientation last Saturday, and it was disappointing. The hospital itself seems great and has a fabulous reputation, but I feel like I learned almost nothing about their "standard procedures" (for v birth, c birth, and newborns). Even though the statistics are better than the hospital I birthed at last time, I'm kind of wary, because I feel like you can prepare all you want with your medical care provider, with classes, with a doula, etc., but you never even meet the L & D nurses till you're *there*. And the nurses were definitely the worst part of my whole birthing experience last time (esp. post partum). I'm writing a letter to complain about the orientation, and I'm hoping that I can just call the L&D nurses' station with my unanswered questions.

Something I definitely learned when pg with ds is that I can't control everything; that there's a lot you just have to let go of. It may come to that with this; I may have to just work around my fears of the unknown with regard to the nurses...


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by jess7396_
*
FTR- I have had 3 c-births, first was planned, second was hoping to VBAC, and last one was planned. When opened this last time, I had started to rupture, OB feels scarring is too bad to have more children







But, without c-births I wouldn't have any of my beautiful children, so I am very thankful and finally completey at peace with all of my births









I also love having these support threads, I feel that it is so important to be able to talk about c-births in a supportive place with educated women, and give information, get information, and hug each other through it all







*
Jess do you think you will give yourself time to heal physically from this birth and get a second opinion about any additional children. I know I am being nosey, and by no means am I saying to distrust your doctor.
I just know that I was told I would never be able to have any more biological children and I did.







I think sometimes they just dont know, they are just taking their best educated guess. Now that I have had Jack my OB has given me the go ahead to have more biological children, though there may be some difficult conceiving like before.
You can tell me to shut up if you want!

edited due to accidental bad word


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by OnTheFence_
*
You can tell me to shit up if you want!*








:LOL I won't tell you to shit up or shut up









Well, I have to say, my OB is really very convinced that my life would be in danger if I were to concieve again, she said she hasn't ever seen worse scarring than mine, or such an opening (rupture beginning) and with the trouble she had getting Sean out(she said there just wasn't *room* to cut a large enough opening-bladder too far up on one side, and vessels on the other), things likely aren't going to get much better. I know it is a risk to believe something that grave, but the surgeon who assisted her agreed, and neither have ever told another patient not to have more children, so it's not as if this is something she is known for, YK?

I guess it comes down to the fact that it is simply not a risk *I* am willing to take. We are very young (DH and I), and we will consider adoption in the future (when we get some money







: ). I just feel strongly that my OB is right, and as a disclaimer she did say that if I get pregnant again (by mistake







) that she feels I would survive, just that the risks are so big to me and any baby I would carry, that if she were me, she would be happy with what she has, and be thankful to have gotten this far safely. I have to agree with that.

So, while I do want more children, I also feel strongly that my best course will be adoption (which is something I have always felt *called* to for lack of a better term).

I do appreciate your asking about that though. I guess it is something that dh and I are just not willing to risk, and my OB agrees, or the other way around. Really, after hearing what the OB said, Dh would never consider having more even if I wanted to.


----------



## Monkey (Jun 21, 2003)

I was thinking,

Is it at all possible to have a ultra sound done b4 conciving? Im a little worried about the rupture % and was wondering if any of you have had a look b4 .

I also want to share with you all that my neighbor ( she is the sweetest ladies bless her sol;e)
well she got to be at least 65 and she knows EVERYTHING ABOUT EVERY ONE LOL she was telling me she had a freind who is her age, that had 9 c sections









I find this hard to believe but know that she wouldnt be making it up... can u believ that! WHAT A WOMAN









thats all


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

They can see you're scar on U/S I know, but not sure how much they can tell about your chances of rupture







:

I heard (and maybe this isn't true either) that Ethel Kennedy had 11 c-sections.

I do know my OB has delivered as many as 6 for one woman.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Jess,

I totally understand. And adoption can be a great option to bring more children into your family.







We did it ourselves! Dylan has his challenges but we would adopt again.

Kim


----------



## Monkey (Jun 21, 2003)

thanks for the reply jess, im glad you are doing well. 3 births period is alot to endure i bet your home is alot of fun. we plan to have more. dh wants four we'll see


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

We are done having children. We have had 4 pregnancies in under 3 years of marriage and I just can't do it again. I know it sounds wimpy but I'm done.

Is it odd to say that I jsut feel like we are complete?


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by its_our_family_
*We are done having children. We have had 4 pregnancies in under 3 years of marriage and I just can't do it again. I know it sounds wimpy but I'm done.

Is it odd to say that I jsut feel like we are complete?*
No not at all.
I know that I Want one more. I will not feek complete without the fourth. I really want a girl too. Soooo.....

Right now I want to try in the summer, but my business is doing so well I am not sure if I should wait.

Kim


----------



## Henry's_Mamma (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi Ladies ... I'm Amy, I had my ds (my 1st child) on 11/10/03 by c/b after 23 hours of flat on my back labor (due to premature rupturing of my water and risk of cord prolapse). DS was posterior and after 2+ hours of pushing he would not progress and was starting to show signs of distress so c/b seemed like the safest option. I don't plan on ttc any time soon, but I do hope to have at least 1 more child (2 more if I have my way







). Although I have lots of research yet to do, I am strongly considering a VBAC and am hoping to use a midwife and doula next time. But we'll cross that bridge when we get to it.









I haven't been here long, but I really am happy I found this group. It is nice to know that my feelings are not unique, and that there are a group of women who can offer support and know just where I'm coming from!


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

I have a question about c-sections. When I had mine, I was put under general anesthesia. I have to say I am absolutely terrified about being awake for my next c-section. Do you think the doctor will put me under if I ask instead of giving me an epidural?
Gossamer


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Gossamer, what scares you about it? (Just curious...)

I have to say... I had an emergency C with ds, but there was time for a spinal. And I was awake for it... If I had known in advance that I was going to have a C, be awake during surgery, and have a needle in my back, I would have totally flipped out, because I'm such a wimp. But really, it wasn't bad at all, and I'm *really* glad I got to see ds right after he was born. Between seeing the baby and it being the safer method, I'd choose a spinal/epidural over GA, myself.

But if you have really strong feelings about it, I'd definitely discuss the options with your dr. She/he may be able to help you figure out the best option for you.


----------



## Cajunmomma (Nov 21, 2001)

Gossamer, I don't know if the doctor will give you a general anesthetic without some real medical reaon for it. I think that the risks from a general are much greater than for an epicural or a spinal. I've had 4 C-sections, and had epidurals for all four. The only reget I have is that I couldn't see the actual birth from behind the sheet they hung.

Are you afraid of the pain of epidurals? I've had both general and epidural anesthesia, and I know that you feel less of the apprehension before a general, but I think that the epidural is safer for the baby.

But, in the long run, you have to do whatever you think is best for you and your little one. I'd just try to do some research before I made a decision.


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

I am scared about the epidural, what if it goes up instead of down, what if only one side of me goes numb? What if the doctor does it wrong and I wind up paralyzed? I am terrified about feeling the incision, the pulling and tugging, the pressure. What if I don't go numb, what if I feel it all.
I had general anesthesia because I contracted HELLP syndrome and they had to do an emergency C-section. One of the symptoms of HELLP is that I had no platelets to clot my blood, and they were afraid if they did a spinal, I would bleed into my spinal column and wind up paralyzed. So they did a general and also gave me a classical incision, so I have to have sections from now on.
Gossamer

edited to add: I'm not even pregnant yet, but just thinking about an epidural has me crying at the computer. I am such a wimp.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Oh Gossamer, I'm really sorry you feel this way.







I have to honestly say that I was worried about all those things, too (and about headaches and possible allergic reactions to the drugs). But these are pretty rare side effects. And it really, really, really wasn't that bad (this is coming from someone who also faints at the sight of blood and who couldn't look at the incision itself for 2+ weeks). Maybe it would help to talk to a an anaesthesiologist? The good (or maybe bad) thing about the anaesthesiologists who work in obstetrics is that they have the opportunity to do so many of these procedures that they get awfully good at them. And they check to make sure it has "taken" before they make the incision (I think I remember them poking me various places and asking if I could feel it, and I couldn't). Dh and I *sang* through my c to distract me from any of the sensations I might have felt (and it worked really well), and when ds came out, that was a good distraction, too.

Don't be alone in your fear. Talk to us about, talk to whomever you think can make you feel better/shine light on the situation. By all means, have another baby!


----------



## Monkey (Jun 21, 2003)

henery's mamma! and congratulations on the birth of your son!!!









OTF- 4 babies is alot and I dont think u are bieng wimpy!
I have had two and honestly Im so scared about the next, as much as I want more im shakin in my boots:LOL

im with gossamer on this one..









it is scart getting the epidural but when it comes down to it, seeing the baby for that first time and days to follow its amazing how all of the pain and scarryness goes away. as much as im a puss about it i love me babies..


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by gossamer_
*I am scared about the epidural, what if it goes up instead of down, what if only one side of me goes numb? What if the doctor does it wrong and I wind up paralyzed? I am terrified about feeling the incision, the pulling and tugging, the pressure. What if I don't go numb, what if I feel it all.
I had general anesthesia because I contracted HELLP syndrome and they had to do an emergency C-section. One of the symptoms of HELLP is that I had no platelets to clot my blood, and they were afraid if they did a spinal, I would bleed into my spinal column and wind up paralyzed. So they did a general and also gave me a classical incision, so I have to have sections from now on.
Gossamer

edited to add: I'm not even pregnant yet, but just thinking about an epidural has me crying at the computer. I am such a wimp.*
I am going to type quick, forgive typos, I have a stomach virus and have four children at my house.
















I had all the concerns you did with the epidural. Unlike in child birth when they give you the epidural they have you lay flat afterwards and they test to see if it works. Laying evenly helps it do right. I want you to know that I did not experience any of the horrors that you read on these boards about epidurals. If I get pregnant again and have a csection I will get another one. I did have a drop in blood pressure and was given enphedrine -- this does not drug you out, it will make you wide awake and feel high! I chose an epidural because if it does begin to wear off they can redose you in the OR, a spinal is a one time shot. I had one, it didnt do right, wore off and I felt an entire csection the first time around. I also was given better pain relief through my epidurla cath after my csection.
Yes with an epidural you can feel tugging and pushing, but I did not feel any pain. I could still move my legs! This does nauseate some people, the pushing and tugging, but it did not do me that way. Of course I had done a lot of meditation and birth affirmations to ready my mind for what was going to take place.

GA during a csection is risky, and should only be done when absolutely necessary. From my observations of the few moms that have had them, had worse recoveries and post partum problems. My friend who had to have an emergency csection this summer with GA woke up and felt weird that her "baby was gone". They also really dosed her up on drugs.







If you get GA you will not get to see or be with your baby right away. With my epidural I was able to hodl my baby on the table with help and I had him in my arms nursing fifteen minutes after I was out of the OR. I also was talking on the phone!

Feel free to ask a lot of questions. I am partial to epidurals for csections and chose that route for many reasons. I have had no side effects, long term from it (I still do from the spinal) My baby was not drugged, etc etc etc.

Do some research and reading on your own, ask questions here, and prepare for the next time!

Kim


----------



## Monkey (Jun 21, 2003)

oh OTF i hope u all feel better soon!

I had a spinal and felt tugging pulling and RELIFE when they pulled out my 10 14 oz babe!

what types of effects have you felt since the spinal?????

when i had my spinal in i had this terrible twinge in my left leg. then it was gone like a shot bam left leg ouch!
and they quickly had me lay down and babe was out in 7 mins!
i also had a drop in bp i started to feel icky, my throat felt weird my neck, i didnt feel good and my heart felt like it was BEATING REALLY HARD ANMD FAST i said to my dh i dont feel good and they did something and i felt beeter. did they give me enphedrineel???

my sturnim, that litt;le thing at the bottome of my ribs was pointing out it was gross, they said bc the babe was so high and they had to push my insides up to get him... ugh it is fine now also good news my incision is closed up and looks great is 5 inch long how long is yours?
get well soooon!


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

gossamer---To me the epi is the WORST thing about a c/b!

I had my second c/b 2wks ago. It is much better planned! If you can feel what is going on they just turn up the epi. Yes, you can feel tugging and pulling and sometimes it hurts...but so does labor









I have more to say but my new one is wanting to eat


----------



## Susu (May 31, 2002)

i'd like to ditto what onthefence said about GA recovery. i've heard it sucks--takes 1-2 extra days just to recover from the GA.

gossamer, i also am scared of pain. i took me 3 days after my c/b to get out of bed. and one of the reasons i'm okay with not having a vaginal birth is because i'm scared senseless about hemoroids.

i had a super nice anesthesiologist. he even held my hand and was the only one in the room who's attention was on me for the entire surgery. that helped alot. i had a spinal not an epidural, so i'm not sure what the difference would be.

one question for you all: when did you get up and walk after your c/b? (i keep reading that it should be within 24 hours







) Also, The Books say that the first c/b is the hardest to recover from and it just gets easier after that. any truth to this?

susu (14 months







)


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

Henry's Mamma, I am here to tell you all that VBAC is very possible, I had a CB after 30 hours of grueling labour with my ds. When dd came along 2 years later I had another grueling labour but I achieved a VBAC and I can tell you, the recovery was SO much easier. The biggest difference was the high I felt right after delivering her. I was ecstatic for weeks afterward. It was such a big difference from how I felt after my ds was born. I really urge all you mamas to consider VBACs if at all possible. I know the medical establishment keeps changing its opinion on VBAC safety but please at least consider it. Your uterus was designed to push out a baby and it can do it. BTW, I didn't even think about my scar during my labour, it felt like a non issue.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Susu_
*
one question for you all: when did you get up and walk after your c/b? (i keep reading that it should be within 24 hours







) Also, The Books say that the first c/b is the hardest to recover from and it just gets easier after that. any truth to this?

susu (14 months







)*
With my first it was about 16 hours. It was12 with my second...it took that long for the epi to wear off....


----------



## UD_CHICK (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi ladies!

I've been watching this thread for a while and I thought I would introduce myself. I'm due on March 6th, but have a 2nd CB planned for the 26th of Feb.

I've been waffling between trying to VBAC and going ahead with the CB -

My history:
DD was born at 35.5 wks via unplanned CB. Water broke prematurely, labored for about 13 hours (7 w/ pitocin & epi) on my back (b/c/o cord prolapse risk) and didn't get past 4cm. Decided to go ahead with it. DD was 5lb 7oz and in NICU for a week (suck/swallow/breathe reflex problems). She's a super, energetic 19mo now. A real joy!

Today I've officially made it to week 37 - and the baby is 'measuring' around 6lbs 7oz - which is really exciting for us! YAY!

I have a new OB this time around and he's happy to try a VBAC, but has some concerns since I didn't progress past 4 despite the pitocin with a small baby. I've also had real problems with urinary incontinence since week 24 of pregnancy with DD - May '02 (and yes, I do lots of kegels).

I've been reading the VBAC companion, Dr. Sear's Brith Book and Birthing the Bradley Way.

I would like to go into labor naturally - doc won't use any interventions to get labor started or to get it to progress. Right now I'm happy with the idea of seeing what happens. If I show up to the hospital and am dialated - show good progress in a reasonable amount of time - then we'll try a VBAC. (I can't tell you what I think a reasonable amount of time is). Otherwise, we'll go wtih the CB.

I must admit, my greatest concern at this point (and the highest motivating factor for me to repeat the CB) is the incontinence issue. I really don't want it to get worse and am concerned that a vaginal birth will make it worse - particularly if there is an episiotomy or tearing. I think a 4th degree tear would be much worse to recover from than a CB.

I have two close friends that are nurse anesthetists at the hospital where I (have and) will deliver and they really want me to do the CB again. They admit, however, they they often see more complicated than uncomplicated births (or VBACs). They've been a great support to me and provided me with interesting insights into the birth process from the medical perspective.

I agree with some previous posters (sorry I can't remember your monikers), that because I don't know how it's going to play out, in some respects, I'm going to play it by ear and try and be as prepared as possible for both alternatives. I must say, though, that I'm leaning 70-30 towards CB right now.

I would also like to say that I don't think I'm 'broken' because I've had a CB and am likey to have another. I am trying to balance risks and make the best decisions for my family and myself given the alternatives available to me.

I had a wonderful CB with my daughter - it was really an interesting experience and I had a lot of fun in the operating room. I was joking with the doctor for most of the surgery. I felt like I had a natural birth experience. I know that probably makes many think that I'm crazy, but I felt like I was a key player in the process.

I have thought about the experience over and over and had many what ifs... but ultmately, the past is the past. I can't change the scar. This time I would like my baby to signal me that he's ready to come - and then we'll decide how to progress.

I would like to thank all of you for sharing your thoughts, feelings and experiences - you have given me lots of things to contemplate and helped me feel more confident in my decisions.

Good Luck to us all!


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

Gossamer







I really hope you can discuss your concerns with your OB and really get to feeling like you can make the best choice for you and any future babe, I agree with the PPs that general anesthesia should be a last resort, and really is more dangerous than epidural or spinal, but I know I thought about possibly being paralyzed or feeling the surgery, etc. One thing- if it's a planned c/b- you are not likely to have any problems with "feeling" it, as they will take their time to make sure all is numb before they start. Maybe if you can really research the complication rates between general and epidurals or spinals- you will feel better about being awake for the surgery. For my first 2 sections they had the baby out of me within 10 minutes of the start of surgery- then my mind was totally on the babe, and that felt better.

Baby crying to nurse, I'll be back later


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Monkey_
*
when i had my spinal in i had this terrible twinge in my left leg. then it was gone like a shot bam left leg ouch!
and they quickly had me lay down and babe was out in 7 mins!
i also had a drop in bp i started to feel icky, my throat felt weird my neck, i didnt feel good and my heart felt like it was BEATING REALLY HARD ANMD FAST i said to my dh i dont feel good and they did something and i felt beeter. did they give me enphedrineel???

*
That sounds like you had a drop in BP from my personal experience. It is pretty standard to give ephedrine for that.

Kim, who is feeling much better this am


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Susu_
*
one question for you all: when did you get up and walk after your c/b? (i keep reading that it should be within 24 hours







) Also, The Books say that the first c/b is the hardest to recover from and it just gets easier after that. any truth to this?

susu (14 months







)*
The first one over 48 hours and I would never recommend that to anyone. As soon as you can get your butt in gear I say do it, preferrably within the first 12-18 hours. I was up within a few hours in the bed, etc and walking in 18 hours.

My second one was easier to recover from, considering after the first one I wanted to die. My second one was planned and I had a good team working with me.

Kim


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by robugmum_
*Henry's Mamma, I am here to tell you all that VBAC is very possible, I had a CB after 30 hours of grueling labour with my ds. When dd came along 2 years later I had another grueling labour but I achieved a VBAC and I can tell you, the recovery was SO much easier. The biggest difference was the high I felt right after delivering her. I was ecstatic for weeks afterward. It was such a big difference from how I felt after my ds was born. I really urge all you mamas to consider VBACs if at all possible. I know the medical establishment keeps changing its opinion on VBAC safety but please at least consider it. Your uterus was designed to push out a baby and it can do it. BTW, I didn't even think about my scar during my labour, it felt like a non issue.







*
As I am sure you are aware this is a support thread for Cbirth mamas. While I am really glad you got your VBAC some us choose not to go that route or CANT. My uterus isnt designed to push a baby out.
After my last csection people thought I had a vaginal birth. I was ecstatic, felt great, and my recovery was very easy.


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi, ladies...

I haven't looked here, but I found it today, so here I am. I am having a 3rd c-section on April 21st. My OB explained the reasons for it, I have gotten other information and to be honest, I am scared to go the other route. I am completely cool with the c-section route, since I am also having a tubal ligation. No more kiddos for me. Thank goodness! :LOL

Hoping all is well with you ladies...


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Following a few questions/comments:

Susu, I had my C ~10:30 pm, and I was up I think at ~8 am the next morning.

Robugmum, I myself am planning a VBAC. Not everyone here can have a VBAC, due to their incision type, uterus shape, medical history, access to VBAC providers, etc. I'd say we're all pro-VBAC here, and we're also pro-V birth, but we're also trying to create a safe space to discuss our past C births, (in some cases) our future C births, and our feelings about all of this. While some women can just jump into a VBAC without a second glance, I'm sure you understand that it's a big mental and emotional hurdle to get there. This has actually been a great place for me to air my feelings about planning a VBAC, because I've got fears, misgivings, etc. on both sides, and I know the women here will listen with open minds.

UD_CHICK, I hear you on the incontinence issue. It's my current worry (and I'm kegeling away). I'm trying to do what I can to educate myself about getting the baby in the right position, getting me in the right position--and of course, kegels! If it makes you feel any better, I've been reading a bunch of research abstracts about VBACs, and I found some that debunked the failure to progress thing... ie, if you got labelled FTP in your previous birth, it doesn't necessarily mean anything for your next one. I really identify with a lot of how you described your dd's birth...

And howdy to Henry's mamma and to Lisa... Lisa, I'm due about 2 wks after you.


----------



## Susu (May 31, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by OnTheFence_
*The first one over 48 hours and I would never recommend that to anyone.*
i really admire all of you that could stand up hours after the surgery. i tried the second day and just about passed out when i sat up. (the nurses said it was the demoral







) how did you all do it? also, what do you think the advantage is of getting out of bed so soon?

susu
(who is 14 weeks not 14 months














)


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

I agree that we are all pretty darn pro-VBAC here, and pro- V-birth as well, however for some of us, it isn't an option, but we gladly support those for whom it is









I wanted to say for those who are VBACing or really for everyone, since my experience was unrelated to VBAC- and I mentioned this in our last thread, but for those who didn't see it, I wanted to mention it here- this is not intended to scare anyone, simply to educate







------

Uterine rupture is something we hear about, but at least IME it is so downplayed, that we don't discuss it and we don't really know what to look for- beyond the fact that it could happen during labor.

I had some pain during my last pregnancy- it was along my incision line on my right side. The first time I had it I thought it might be a kidney stone (since I have a history with those), and when the pain stopped, I wrote it off as the baby positioned against my scar, and no big deal, I even mentioned it to the OB (Not mine but the other in the practice) at my next appointment, and she also wrote it off. I had the pain again, just before my surgery- it was very sharp pain, in that same area- I laid in a way to get the baby to move, and he did, and the pain went away- no big deal in my mind. When my OB opened me, however, she saw that I had started to rupture, that the right side of my incision was opening right up







, it even scared her she later told me, she just really hadn't expected it, she had seen "windows" before when opening people up- she had also seen full uterine rupture during labor, but this was different in that it was literally opening at the incision and in that she did not expect to find it. My point is that I was very lucky, when my OB and I talked about it later- she said that had we realized what was happening during my pain (which I guess I had downplayed when I did mention it, and was remiss in mentioning the second time), she would've operated immediately. I was very lucky not to have ruptured completely at home, which would've been disasterous.

IME incisional pain on the outside is normal- like the outer scar stretching, but internal incisional area pain should cause you to call your OB immediately, and get thee self to the hospital for an U/S, just in case. So, there is my public service announcement- not to scare anyone. Surely, rupture rates are very low (and I was a 2 previous sections patient with a single layer suture the second time)- but I thought of the rate as so low, and thought of it as just a possibility during labor, and I ignored what I should've taken seriously, I don't want that to happen to someone else.

On other people's questions- I agree with the PPs that you should get up as soon as you can after the surgery- I was up within 12 hours of surgery each time. Also- the recoveries were easier each time, the first time I was on pain meds for 2 weeks (script pain meds) the second time it was one week, and this time it was 5 days, then I was all done (no need even for OTC stuff)


----------



## Monkey (Jun 21, 2003)

i wanted to get up and walk around bc i wanted the cathiduer OUT and i thought t also the nurses encouraged me to move around but were in aww that iwas uop moving around. + if you move around you will heal better thats whta they said , moving around is good. i also stopped takin med tylonal with codine and ibpro 800 mil abouty 1 week after surgery i hjave nevr been big on pills expecailly bc i was bf.

well if the fisrt is the hardest then that really will encourage me to have more bc honestly looking back, it sucked but i can definitly do it agin!! ahahahhhhaahhh monkey beats on her chest:LOL

how long is your inscion? mine is 5 inch's is yours that long???


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Susu, I think the advantage of getting up more quickly is that you recover more quickly (one thing it helps is to get your digestion moving, too, and we all remember that all-important BM that you have to produce before leaving the hospital







).

Patty, I'm really appreciative of what you've posted about your rupture. One of the biggest questions I've had going toward the VBAC is "what does a rupture feel like?" and you're about the only source of info I can find. I know the risk is small, but of course, I want to be careful. It's definitely something I want to discuss with my dr. I feel like if I'm better prepared of what to watch out for, I'll be less apprehensive when my time comes... FWIW, I've had absolutely no pain anywhere near my incision during this pg (plenty of pain around that stupid multi-cystic ovary, though).


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Susu_
*i really admire all of you that could stand up hours after the surgery. i tried the second day and just about passed out when i sat up. (the nurses said it was the demoral







) how did you all do it? also, what do you think the advantage is of getting out of bed so soon?

susu
(who is 14 weeks not 14 months














)*
Susu,

After my first csection I couldnt even wipe my ass, I barely crawled out after 48 hours of being flat on my back. The reason I was able to do it the second time around is because I planned. I had an epidural block and had the catheter remain in with a PCAPump that delivered medication directly into the spinal column. This way no drugs went to my head. I had no pain and was able to move my legs. I then took demerol and extra strength tylenol for pain relief after it was removed. Before they pulled the epidural cath out, they gave me the remaining dose in my pump, so I had essentially a walking epidural. I took a bath, used the bathroom, and walked around my room.
The advantage of getting out of the bed so soon is a quicker recovery and the risk of getting blood clots goes down tremendously. I bet no one told you that did they? So I was up and moving. Eating and walking are number one for a good recovery with proper pain medication. Also the longer you lay in bed the stiffer you get, there is so many disadvantages to not moving so I cant stress it enough.

Kim


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Monkey_
*i wanted to get up and walk around bc i wanted the cathiduer OUT and i thought t also the nurses encouraged me to move around but were in aww that iwas uop moving around. + if you move around you will heal better thats whta they said , moving around is good. i also stopped takin med tylonal with codine and ibpro 800 mil abouty 1 week after surgery i hjave nevr been big on pills expecailly bc i was bf.

well if the fisrt is the hardest then that really will encourage me to have more bc honestly looking back, it sucked but i can definitly do it agin!! ahahahhhhaahhh monkey beats on her chest:LOL

how long is your inscion? mine is 5 inch's is yours that long???







*
My incision is 7 inches. Part of mine incision was ripped with m y first cbirth.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

I wanted to add to Jess's post.
In many pro-VBAC circles, books, and even ICAN uterine rupture is downplayed. The truth is, because there is such a repeat csection rate I think that its really hard to estimate or give a percentage of what the rupture or about rupture rate is. I am all for VBAC, and if I could do it, I would. I think each individual person had to decide for themselves. Some of us are risk takers, and some are not. I am not so sure at this point in my life if I would take the risk having had the experiences I have had with my three other children. (even my adopted child was a csection baby) I also think its an instinct thing. You must go with your gut. If something doesnt feel right or you dont feel comfortable with the risk, then dont go against that. I dont car how much evidence based material you are presented with, you need to go with your gut.


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Hi! I'm Kimberly









I'm due in August with my 2nd child.

I have finally decided to put to rest my dream of vbac. My ob said no, the midwives I spoke to said no, the birth center said no, and the vbac specializing doc said no. Okay, okay, okay, I get the picture!!!

I have a 14 month old daughter who was born via c/b after 48 hours of induction due to Eclampsia/HELLP.

My epi wore off a few minutes into the c/b and I will never forget the horror of the pain I felt. I am most afraid of THAT happening again.

So many things made that experience bad.... and I'm determined to have a GOOD c/b this time around. I will have a doctor I know and trust (versus the oncall ob who came in the room and said TO THE NURSE "prep her for surgery, she needs a c/s" and didn't say a WORD to me!!!)

My incision was 9 1/2 inches long. THIS will also hopefully NOT happen this time!!!! I know DD was stuck, but 9 1/2 inches???

I'm glad to find a place where I can be supported and not condemned and told I need to vbac.

Kimberly


----------



## TexasSuz (Mar 4, 2002)

WoW! I am so glad I found this thread! I had my ds by c-section in 2001 and we are currently ttc #2. We got pregnant right away with #1 but are have not been successful for 4 months now. Can my c-section have anything to do with that? I have regular periods every 27 days.

My c-section was totally pain free but the recovery was H*LL! The epidural did not wear off for over 30 hours and I also had a reaction to the Stadol that they gave me during the surgery. I also had a balloon of puss develop under my incision and it got infected. It was sooooo gross! My sweet dh had to clean it out for a week!

I am one of those moms that can't have a vaginal birth - they told me when I had my first vaginal exam at 12 that I was not built for one (my bones are out of place). I really want my next section to go better than the last one. When I get pregnant I will be asking y'all lots of questions. I don't want to feel so drugged this time around. I don't even remember much of the first 24 hours.

Also, what time is best to have a scheduled section? I had mine at 1pm but I think the next one should be more like 7am or 8am so that the epidural wears off during the day and not in the middle of the night. What do you think?

Glad to have the support here!

Susan

PS - I had my section on thursday and they did not let me eat until Sunday morning! So I had not eaten since Wednesday at 7pm! I was so hungry! Is this normal? I also did not have to have a BM in the hospital but boy was it painful at home! I will never forget that!


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by kimberlylibby_
*I have finally decided to put to rest my dream of vbac. My ob said no, the midwives I spoke to said no, the birth center said no, and the vbac specializing doc said no. Okay, okay, okay, I get the picture!!!

I have a 14 month old daughter who was born via c/b after 48 hours of induction due to Eclampsia/HELLP.

My epi wore off a few minutes into the c/b and I will never forget the horror of the pain I felt. I am most afraid of THAT happening again.

*
Dear Kimberly,

Welcome









I wanted to say a few things in reference to your post. I know its disappointing to know that a VBAC isnt going to happen, but I am here to tell you that you can have a great cbirth with all the trimmings if you prepare before hand.









Also, are you sure you had an epidural. An epidural can be redosed during the csection but a spinal cannot. I got a spinal with my first csection and it didnt work! Trust me when I say I know your pain and horror! You need to make sure of what you did get before going into your next cbirth. I think I will post my birthplan here for you to gander at.

Kim


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by TexasSuz_
*Can my c-section have anything to do with that? I have regular periods every 27 days.

My c-section was totally pain free but the recovery was H*LL! The epidural did not wear off for over 30 hours and I also had a reaction to the Stadol that they gave me during the surgery. I also had a balloon of puss develop under my incision and it got infected. It was sooooo gross! My sweet dh had to clean it out for a week!

I am one of those moms that can't have a vaginal birth - they told me when I had my first vaginal exam at 12 that I was not built for one (my bones are out of place). I really want my next section to go better than the last one. When I get pregnant I will be asking y'all lots of questions. I don't want to feel so drugged this time around. I don't even remember much of the first 24 hours.

Also, what time is best to have a scheduled section? I had mine at 1pm but I think the next one should be more like 7am or 8am so that the epidural wears off during the day and not in the middle of the night. What do you think?

Glad to have the support here!

Susan

PS - I had my section on thursday and they did not let me eat until Sunday morning! So I had not eaten since Wednesday at 7pm! I was so hungry! Is this normal? I also did not have to have a BM in the hospital but boy was it painful at home! I will never forget that!*
Susan, You have come to the right place. Some people believe that csection can cause infertility. I dont think so. I knwo so many cbirth mommas reproducing without problems. If your cycle is short, try checking your luteal phase length or timing of the baby dancing. I teach fertility awareness so I will help you if you want me too.

Your epidural did sound awful. O my. My first recovery was hell. Luckily no infection. That might have put me over the deep end!

It sounds like they really dosed you up and gave you amnesia medication during your surgery. I know this may sound scarey but opted and requested and signed my life away to have NO PREOP OR POST OP Drugs. I did not get phenegran, zofran, versat (sp), demerol, morphine, none of those things in my IV, before during or after my csection. I did get an epidural with a PCAPump that delivered demerol straight into my spinal column. So it did not go to my head.

Also my first csection they starved me. Not the second time around! I ate lightly the first night after surgery, and the second night I was eating fried catfish, augratin pot., snap beans, and a healthy serving of mississippi mud pie. (yes I'm a southern girl who likes food







) I left less than 48 hours post op.

I had both csections midday but I wanted the second one in the morning. My doctor had a surgery and she was not on call the next time she could get me in. It was crucial to my mental and emotional state to have things planned, so she had to deliver my baby and I wanted her on call that first night. So I took the lunch appointment. Which was nice, I spend the morning with my other children, showered, shaved, and built up all that nervous excitement. When I got to the hospital I walked up to L&D and talked with the staff (they knew me well after being in there every other day for NSTs -- I have high risk pregnancies and had high blood pressure with Jack) I felt very comfortable there, which made a big difference from the first csection.

I dont know what to tell you about that freaky epidural. Did they put Duramorph in it? It sounds like it. My initial block wore off in about an hour and a half. In fact I could even move my legs in the OR.

Kim


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks Kim









Yep, I had an epi.... I had it for the last 8 hours or so of my labor.

When they did the prick test, I said I felt a tiny bit and they didn't believe me.....

They did giveme lots of versed and at least ONE person apologized. The ob never believed me!!!


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Cesarean birth plan

As this is a planned Cesarean birth we are looking forward to a positive birth experience. We want to participate in this birth to the fullest. We have listed our preferences below, these decisions have been made after research, consultation, and thought. Therefore your help in attaining these goals is very much appreciated.

We would appreciate preoperative blood work and tests to be done on an out patient basis, and hospital admission on the day of the birth.

My sister, *******, is to stay with me the entire time, even for procedures and administration of anesthesia.

I would like an epidural for pain relief with Duramorph. < this I changed to the PCAPump, which left the epidural cath in my back where pain medication was directly put into the spinal column, it was like having a walking epidural and I could dose myself before moving around or nursing)

I would like the catheter put in after anesthesia is administered.

We do not wish to have medical students present during our cesarean. < I did have a student nurse and would gladly take another one, they pampered me!)

My arms are not to be strapped down unless general anesthesia becomes necessary during an emergency.

We would like the option of viewing the birth either by lowering the screen or positioning a mirror.

Kim would like a verbal description of the birth as is occurs. Kim welcomes conversation during the process. (while some people want quiet, I didnt. That scared me last time. I want some conversation)

We would like to take photos as we did of our first child. (we did not do video, but you can add this. my pictures are graphic)

Kim would like to see the baby immediately after birth if at all possible. She would also like to be given the baby or have it held near her in the OR. (my frist csection I did not get to see my baby)

No mind altering drugs are to be administered without Kim's expressed permission. I am aware that some hospitals routinely sedate the mom for the repair portion of the surgery. It is important to Kim not to feel drugged or be unable to remember the events of the birth. We wish that no pre-op or post-op drugs be administered that cause drowsiness or sedation.

We would like our baby to be with us in recovery. Kim wishes to breastfeed immediately. Please do not give our baby bottles of formula or water and no pacifiers. ( I had Jack with me 15min after he was born, I actually was sitting in bed on the phone)

Kim does not want to be deprived of liquids or food after her cesarean.

Please remove Kim's IV and catheter as soon as it is no longer medically necessary. She wishes to get up and move after the birth of our baby as soon as possible.
Kim would like to be promptly discharged as soon as she is well enough.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by kimberlylibby_
*Thanks Kim









Yep, I had an epi.... I had it for the last 8 hours or so of my labor.

When they did the prick test, I said I felt a tiny bit and they didn't believe me.....

They did giveme lots of versed and at least ONE person apologized. The ob never believed me!!!*
What asses! I hate when they do that to people. I didnt remember Elizabeth's first day of life. My best friend said that I was actually exposed and 20 people were in the room passing the baby around while I was in lala land.









Never again I said! {{{HUGS}}} I know your pain sweetie!!!


----------



## UD_CHICK (Sep 17, 2003)

Kkmama - I hear what you're saying about FTP.

I have one big question about what happened with my last birth. Once they took me off the terb (after 8 weeks on bed rest), my cervix started to dilate (fingertip), I lost my mucous plug, and my bag started leaking.

When the ph test came back positive for amniotic fluid, they said I was a keeper (we were at L&D triage) and the OB ruptured the bag completely. Well, because of that, I had to spend the next 13 hours on my back (or right or left side) because my daughter wasn't engaged and they didn't want to risk cord prolapse.

I wonder if he hadn't ruptured the bag completely, and I had been able to walk around laboring, if things would have turned out differently. We'll never know - but honestly, if we're able to give a VBAC a try this time around, I DO NOT want them to rupture the bag before its time.

jess7396 - I have found it difficult to find information about rupture - other than the general statistic of rupture risk.

I asked my OB about the symptoms of rupture and he said generally those who have experienced it report a tearing sensation. From what I remember of my kidney stone experience years ago - that was a sharp pain, not tearing.

Last week I had a sono to check my son's size and I asked the tech about checking the scar and as I recall (I'm forgetting EVERYTHING these days!!) she said it wasn't a very good diagnostic tool to check the scar. I could be remembering incorrectly, though. Do you have more information about how to have your scar evaluated before you attempt a VBAC? Boy, wouldn't that be great!

I've had one or two twinges at my incision site inside - last week. But since then I haven't felt anything out of the ordinary there. I think the baby has dropped (my hips are killing me and there seems to be more of my belly resting on my thighs when I sit). I told my doc about it last thursday and he wasn't concerned - told me about the tearing sensation I mentioned above.

Part of my wants to have the repeat CB to have my uterus checked out make sure things are still ok in there - we'd like to have a couple more kids.

Anyway - y'all are a great group of women. You're really helping me think through my impending birth experience without pressure!


----------



## UD_CHICK (Sep 17, 2003)

OTF - thanks for posting your birth plan. I plan to borrow heavily from it!


----------



## Monkey (Jun 21, 2003)

right kkmama!

thats what they said LOL to get up to move the bowles! omg i took the BIGGEST [email protected]! about 4 days after my c/b it was terrible i strongly advise anyone who has had major surgery to TAKE THE POOP SOFTNERS! I declined thinking I would have no problem... OMG !!!!!!!!!

I WAS WRONG! that would be one thing i will do next time around.









OTF i like your birth plan list i might just have to print it out


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I'm so glad this thread is busy









For those i have not met....

I had my second c/b 2.5 weeks ago ( 6 days after Patty...aka jess...) It was planned. I had intended to vbac but things were not looking that way. So, at 39 weeks I planned my c/b. We had it 2 days before my edd. Recovery is going great!!

As for rupture...I had the kind of pain that jess described this time around. However, I was not rupturing. I kept thinking I was but there weas no evidence of it. I agree that it is downplayed. It happens and no one talks about it!

As for being constipated after a c/b....HECK YEAH!! I resorted to a suppository in the hospital. I could tell it was "right there" but nothing was happening! I'm still having some issues with that.

I think that getting out of bed asap is important because it jsut helps! I hated feeling restricted to a bed. I hated not feeling my legs. I hated just sitting (made my tailbone incredibly sore!). My son was in special care this time for 30 hours and that was a HUGE motivation to get up! I also knew that if I was up sooner that everything would move along faster recovery wise and I could go home sooner! This time they put me on a regualr diet by the same evening....

My c/b was scheduled for 7:30 am. I am sooo glad it was that early! I liked being done with it all before lunch time! Then I could get rested during the day and gear up for night! But ds2 was in the sc nursery so we were without ANY children that first night. I still didnt sleep straight through but I got good sleep


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

Hey all,
I am really sorry.







: I didn't mean to sound unsupportive of necessary CBs. I was just posting about my own experience. I know that for many of us mamas a VBAC isn't a good idea. I just wanted to let any mamas, for whom it was an option, know that it can work out really well. Because of other issues with my health, there is a good chance I may have to opt for a C-section if I have another babe. I look forward to being able to come here for support if that happens.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by robugmum_
*I look forward to being able to come here for support if that happens.







*
And we will al be here


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

As for the rupture pain, it was a sharp pain, not really a tearing, but it was only half of the scar that had started to tear







: My kidney stone in the past, had resulted only in back pain, but when I had the pain in the front, my mom a nurse, and my dh a paramedic- assumed kidney stone, and the said the pain can be in the front, so I figured that was what it was the first time







: .

IOF- I didn't know you had the pain too, you must've been scared- sorry







. I don't want to scare anyone unnecessarily- my pain was bad enough that I couldn't walk through it, was yours like that? I certainly don't want to freak people out if they get that pain, but for me it was a bad thing, and for IOF- it wasn't







: Now, I'm quite confused.

I have also heard that U/S is not good for looking at the scarring level, so I don't know other than just VBACing in a hospital and being super careful if you have incisional pain- what you can do to avoid rupture. I take that back- make sure that you have double layer suture of the uterus









Babe crying, off I go.....


----------



## UD_CHICK (Sep 17, 2003)

Our bodies sure are complex machines, aren't they? And there's just enough difference between everyone that sometimes it's really hard to 'know' anything with certainty.

I think Patty has said in previous posts that it is important to trust your instincts and internal feelings - you're the only one who experiences your body fully all of the time!

Today, after getting about 3 hours of sleep, I'm thinking - just take the baby out of me. I don't have the energy to be in the 'right mind' for delivery. I'm still working through my books (natural birth the bradley way, vbac companion and the sears birth book) - I'm overwhelmed.

Can I tell you one of my crazy fears about a repeat CB with a boy - that his penis will accidentally be cut off! Last year I saw a special about little boys whose penises had been accidentally cut off at some point in the few minutes after birth. They were raised as girls and generally had troubled lives and a troubled sense of self and sexuality. Of those participating, finding out that they were actually 'boys' really helped them overcome their problems.

Isn't that crazy? Being a parent is difficult I think because I don't have complete control - but I have complete responsibility.

I'll stop rambling now.

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by UD_CHICK_
*
Isn't that crazy? Being a parent is difficult I think because I don't have complete control - but I have complete responsibility.

*










I had never thought of the penis being cut off, suddenly I am glad I won't be having more, I'd never get that fear from my head







The Ob did knick my dd's finger during her birth, but nothing major.

Yes- it is all about balancing knowledge with your own instincts


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

My pain was a stabbing pain but not as intense as what you are describing. Oh, and you didn't scare me...I was already wondering about it!

As for baby getting cut....Bryce did. he has a slice mark on his eye lid







It will probably scar but at least he still has his eyeball!!


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by its_our_family_
*My pain was a stabbing pain but not as intense as what you are describing. Oh, and you didn't scare me...I was already wondering about it!

As for baby getting cut....Bryce did. he has a slice mark on his eye lid







It will probably scar but at least he still has his eyeball!!*
OMG! How did that happen? During the csection? where was his head. I'm freaking out. I have seen a lot of kids cut up and have brain injuries from forceps. They scare the hell out of me.

Kim


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

How did it happen??

I'm still al ittle confused about that too. I had her examine me BEFORE the c/b because I thought he had flipped breech. Well, if he had he had flipped back, which wouldn't surprise me at all. Anyhow, she said that she could feel a ton of fluid so he was definetely not engaged. His head was still really high.

She said it would take about 15 minutes to have him out once they started. Well, 30 minutes later they are still making their way through my scar tissue. She was taking her time and being very careful. A friend of mine's daughter had her bladder cut in half a couple months ago during her c/b and I asked my ob to not do it to me! I guess she took me seriously cause she took her time.

They told me later that there was no fluid around his head







and even though she was going slow and being careful she still cut him. It is pretty superficial and will probably scar some but it isn't that big of a deal. I'm just glad it wasn't worse!


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Monkey_
*how long is your inscion? mine is 5 inch's is yours that long???







*
That's about how long mine is as well.

As far as how quickly I was up, I think it was between 12 and 24 hours. As soon as they took the cath out. I was very eager to recover quickly and everything I had read said that walking early and often was key, so I did. And I recovered very quickly! I also did a bunch (early and often, starting in recovery) of the c-recovery exercises Elizabeth Noble suggests in Having Twins.


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by KKmama_
*Susu, I think the advantage of getting up more quickly is that you recover more quickly (one thing it helps is to get your digestion moving, too, and we all remember that all-important BM that you have to produce before leaving the hospital







).*
My main motive, other than wanting a quick recovery, was FOOD! I was on clear liquids until I passed gas, and then on a bland diet until I had a BM, then on a general diet. And I was there on CHRISTMAS! I do think the moving around helped everything move along in that direction so I could EAT sooner!


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by OnTheFence_
*This way no drugs went to my head.*
Another really important point, I think, which I learned from Kim! I said repeatedly that I wouldn't take anything which would make me tired or loopy and I think it really helped me focus on my physical recovery efforts.


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by kimberlylibby_
*Hi! I'm Kimberly








*
Welcome!


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

Well, I had a classical incision so my incision scar is 10.5 inches long. Compared to y'all, that sounds horrible. I was not up and walking around until the third day when they moved me to recovery, mostly because of my HELLP syndrome. When i came out of surgery, they were still not sure I would survive the next 24 hours.
Gossamer


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

In regards to loopy drugs....

I described how I felt to the anesthesiologist after my c/b with ds and he made sure that I got just the basic "stuff" in my epi and after. I had no itching this time or drowsiness. My recovery was so much better this time and largely due to that!

A funny story...... Sunday night my dh said he had a headache but we were out of advil. I had my "big" ibuprofen from the surgery that I wasn't taking anymore and told dh where they were at. Well, I met up with him about 3 hours later at church for youth group. Anyway, he said, "Man, those are strong pills!" I just looked at him...he had just taken a big dose of advil why was it so weird for him? He had taken the PERCOCET!! Hehehe... that';l teach him to read and ask questions!


----------



## hasnoptnce (Jul 1, 2002)

I was wondering how difficult it will be to breastfeed after a spinal? My first C-section was with general anesthesia, (it was an emergency) This one is planned for March 8th. I met with an anesthesiologist today who said I would be numb from the chest down with the spinal. I metabolize things very slowly-even novacaine takes forever to wear off with me, so I am wondering how I am going to hold and nurse her if I am still numb? How long does it usually take for the spinal to wear off?


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by hasnoptnce_
*I was wondering how difficult it will be to breastfeed after a spinal? My first C-section was with general anesthesia, (it was an emergency) This one is planned for March 8th. I met with an anesthesiologist today who said I would be numb from the chest down with the spinal. I metabolize things very slowly-even novacaine takes forever to wear off with me, so I am wondering how I am going to hold and nurse her if I am still numb? How long does it usually take for the spinal to wear off?*
You can breastfeed immediately after a spinal. I did and I didnt even know it with my first baby. In fact my husband held my baby and the lactation consultant held my breast. I dont even remember it.
Spinals wear off faster than epidurals. With my epidural, I actually was sitting up in the bed with my baby 15 minutes after the surgery. Have you consider an epidural vs the spinal?


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

I had spinals all 3 times, and I thought that the after meds had something to do with the rough start Bfing my first 2 (not the spinal, but the pain meds I took when it wore off), this time, all the same meds, but a super-strong sucker baby, who was determined, brought my milk in in under 48 hours







, and we haven't had any problems nursing this time









So, in answer to your question, I don't feel the spinal interferred with BFing at all. I agree with OTF- really research the spinal vs. epidural- spinals worked great for me- but OTF and others have had very bad experiences with them.


----------



## Henry's_Mamma (Jan 23, 2004)

Busy board these last couple of days!!!

Welcome to all new people!









Just some comments on my epi. and recovery ...

I have to say, my epi. was great, and if I have to have a c/b again, I will have another one. I got mine while in labor, and since I was so miserable (back labor, vomiting, etc.), I could've kissed the anesthesiologist. The whole idea of one scared the heck out of me, but it was really a blessing when I got one. They added some more drugs to the epi. before the surgery, and then again after the surgery (duramorph? -- made my nose itchy). Then they removed the epi. cath. I could move my legs the whole time I had the epi., but just didn't feel pain (lots of pressure, though, but during the surgery, it was no worse than the pressure I felt while pushing). I had no mind-altering drugs given to me orally or via IV.

I had ds at 8:08pm, and was out of bed around 10:00am the next morning (after BEGGING for breakfast -- due to a long labor before the c/b, I hadn't eaten in about 40 hours). I second the recommendaetion for having a student nurse around. She rocked!!! It was like having my own private nurse for a day!

I was initially a little wobbly, but that got better each time I got up. They offered me Percocet, but I only took the heavy duty ibuprofen and that was enough for my pain (I'm either insane or have a high threshold for pain). I think that moving around really helped me heal faster and get out of pain faster. My hosp. roommate rarely got out of bed, and she was still pretty miserable when she left the hosp. I stopped taking pain meds. regularly within a few days of being home from the hosp.

Sometimes when I think about my c/b and recovery and realize how relatively uncomplicated they were, I wonder why I _wouldn't_ do it again. The known devil vs. the unknown devil, I guess. But a bigger part of me really wants to know what its like to give birth the "usual" way, kwim? I just hope there are still providers in my area offering VBAC as a birthing option when I'm ready for my next child. There are fewer and fewer such providers around here due to rising med. mal. ins. premiums, so I may not have a birthing choice in a few years.


----------



## nathansmom (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi everyone. Just thought I'd share my story with you all.

I had a cs on 2/06/03. It was an emergency cs as I was crashing and they had no heartbeat on my baby. I had an epidural so I was awake. Nathan was born less then 5 minutes after entering the or. I felt no pain during the cs. Nathan was rushed to NICU and I was sent to my room. About 2 hours after he was born they brought him to me to see but they took him back to NICU after 5 minutes. My cs was at 7:50 am and by 11:30 am I was out of the bed (with help). I finally was able to go to the NICU later that night. I went home on the 9th and Nathan came home on the 11th.

I feel that my recovery was easy but I wonder if it was because I had to walk to the NICU to see my baby. The nurses couldn't keep me in my bed. My doctor allowed me to eat just hours after my cs, in fact he went and got me my favorite meal. I guess you can say I have no hard feelings about my cs.

We are looking towards defrosting our frozen embryos in the next month or two. I've talked it over with the doctor and we both feel that a repeat cs is in order for me.

Going into labor my biggest fear was a cs and it turned out not to be as bad as I thought.


----------



## UD_CHICK (Sep 17, 2003)

Last night I was about to post that I was headed to L&D after 4 hours of 5-7 minute contractions. But, alas, after a bath and laying down for a couple of hours they petered out.

I guess I'm not too disappointed, I have some days to get into the right mindset for VBAC/CB (whatever the fates may bring).

I'm down to one pair of maternity pants and one pair of DH's sweat pants that fit. I can't go much longer (scheduled CB in 8 days) or I'll have to walk around naked! LOL!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

hullo! i've only been posting sporadically lately because of a baby WHO WILL NOT TAKE NAPS!!! but that's not the point...
on december 20, 2003, i had an unplanned emergency c-section. i'd been induced that morning with cytotec after weeks of prodromal labor and several instances of a non-reactive nst. i started having contractions within a couple hours and they intensified as the day wore on. when we were checked 4 hours after the first cytotec application, i had not dilated at all and the baby's heartrate was non-reactive. after a long time on efm trying to get the baby's heartrate to accelerate, i was given another dose and instructed to walk and walk and walk. at 7:30, i'd only dilated another half cm to 3cm. the contractions were getting harder and closer together, some of them not even receeding before the next began. i was hooked up to the efm again to track my contractions and the baby's heartrate. at one point, the monitor lost her heartbeat then picked up at 90, then 80. i adjusted the sensor (i'd gotten to be rather expert at the whole thing with preterm labor and then numerous false alarms over the last couple months). moments later, my nurse came in to check the monitor and we told her it had lost the baby's heartbeat for a second. she told us those low numbers WERE the heartbeat. we were terrified because we KNEW that was way too low.
a doctor we'd never seen entered the room a couple minutes later; we'd been waiting for our midwife for about a half-hour. he told us he'd been looking at the strip from the nurses' station and was worried because, after contractions, instead of bouncing above her regular heartrate for 15 seconds, then evening out again, it was dipping and then, usually, recovering. but her heartrate was getting dangerously low. she wasn't recovering well from the contractions and, now, they were getting so close, she didn't have time to recover at all. if i had been 7 or 8 cm, they would let me go a liitle longer, but, since i was only 3 cm, it was too dangerous. he said she could only withstand an hour or 2 more. he had met w/my midwife in the hall and they'd decided on a c-section.
i had a spinal of duromorph and felt nothing but a little tugging and pressure. the baby was out in about 7 minutes. it took about another half-hour to repair me.
i was up the next morning and released from the hospital the following afternoon. i felt fine in a couple days. the doc and midwife were very impressed with my recovery and my midwife swaid i'm an excellant canidate for a vbac.
i know i read it somewhere, but does anyone know how long you should wait after a c-section to get pregnant again? we're talking about "not preventing but not trying" after dd is a year old. is that safe?


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

I've heard something about trying to ensure that your body has at least 1 full year between delivering and conceiving (regardless of whether you have a vaginal or a ceasarean birth), but I can't quote a source or anything. I got pg with dd when ds was around 17 months. I was able to have a VBAC with no problems with my scar. BTW I took lots of vitamin E while I was pg and I swear it helped to strengthen my incision site both inside and out. My scar went from being quite ropy and raised to almost invisible over the course of my pregnancy. I still got stretch marks though! LOL


----------



## UD_CHICK (Sep 17, 2003)

Witchbaby-

I conceived this time around when dd was 11 months - we had an unplanned CB with her.

This pregnancy has been completely different, no PTL, no problems. I've already made it 2 weeks past when I had my daughter (35.5 wks). In many respects, this is now like a first pregnancy for me - I've never been here before!

Consult with your midwife/doctor about when they think it's safe to conceive again. I remember my last OB told me the incidence of PTL and early delivery increased significantly if the woman conceived w/n 6 months of giving birth.

Good Luck!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Robugsmom... there have been several studies which indicate that if you have at least 24 months from *birth* to *birth* (so that can include 9 months of pg), you're in better shape for a VBAC (or rather, your scars are







).

I've been reading a bunch of research abstracts at http://www.worldserver.com/turk/birthing/rrvbac.html... I know there are at least 3 studies cited there.

UD_CHICK... good luck on the waiting game. I know how *that* goes. I can't wait to get out of maternity clothes, myself (although getting out of them by outgrowing them is not my first choice!







).


----------



## UD_CHICK (Sep 17, 2003)

Just got back from the OB - almost 50% effaced, no dilation. She could barely feel the baby's head - though as of last monday he was head-down. CB planned for next thrusday at 8:00am.

I just don't know what to do. Give the baby until next Thursday to go into labor- until next Thurs and then go through with the CB? (OB said she'd be sure the check me for dilation before we went into surgery)- or cancel the CB and wait to see what happens (EDD 3-6)?

The cool thing is that she actually said YIPEE! when I told her we weren't going to circ. That was cool!

I just don't have answers. I have concerns, fears, suspicions. ARGH! I WANT ANSWERS!

Well, I'll keep reading about VBAC, etc. And wait to see what this little guy wants to do.

Pretty much everyone in my family wants me to have the repeat CB. Even DH. Fortunately my SIl will be in town by Saturday. She'll go into the birth room with us if we VBAC, and I think she'll be a great support. I love DH immensely, but I don't think he's prepared (or is really motivated to get prepared) for a VBAC. I really feel like I'm making this decision alone - and that I'm going to have to do it alone. Oh, he'll be there, but I remember with my daughter's birth experience, he was so excited and nervous, he had difficulty focusing on me. I sure wish I had a 'tribe' of women to rely on during birth!

I asked OB about double versus single sutures - because of the rupture discussion earlier this week - and she said she only uses single layer sutures. She said she's done it for 10 years and never had a problem. That makes me a bit nervous. I told her we're planning to have more kids, so we want to set ourselves up as best we can to keep my uterus healthy and happy.

That was another thing I was thinking about - if we CB again - she can take a look and see if everything looks ok (re:scar-tissue, etc.) Does that make any sense? Or is that a crazy reason to think about repeat CB? (As I've said in previous posts my primary reason for entertaining the repeat CB is urinary incontinence.)

Sorry gals, I'm in a bit of a mess today. I was hoping that I would have made a bit more progress - but I guess I need to keep in mind that I'm really about 2 weeks before my EDD - so maybe I'm progressing on track. I didn't make it this far in my previous pregnancy, so this is all totally new to me.

If any of you know where I can get the ANSWERS, please let me know!!

Thanks for letting me vent and express my frustration and anxiety!

(And let me apologize - my previous post was directed toward robugmom not witchbaby - sorry!)


----------



## UD_CHICK (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm such an idiot - it was witchbaby that asked the question I was responding to! I'll stop posting now, I'm goig to logjam this board today! Please forgive my muddled brain!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Hey, I had an ob appt today, too. It was with the most conservative of the 3 who might be on call when it's "my time."

UD_CHICK, I understand where you're coming from... I may well be in your shoes in 10-12 wks. (although I believe that if everything is okay, I'll be allowed to go to 42 wks before I automatically get a repeat C). The "waiting game" at the end of pg is no fun.

Funny, I feel about the same way about *my* dh. I'm glad we've hired a doula. My best friend is also going to be in town the week of my edd. I hope, hope, hope that I will just go into labor and that she can be there (she was there for ds' birth). My dh is a sweet man, but I feel like part of my preparation for this birth is again preparing to do what I need for myself...

I'm kind of wondering where I'm going to be at at the end, too... I never went into labor, never even dilated or effaced at all (my cervix was high, posterior, firm, you name it, baby not engaged, etc).

Y'know, I don't know whether checking out the scar in a repeat C is a crazy thing, but I see that and avoiding incontinence, tearing, etc. as the silver lining in a C (you have to look for the good, because the recovery sure isn't fun!).


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

UD-Chick

My previous OB also always does single layer sutures and to her knowledge has never had a problem (she doesn't know what happened with me this time). I would ask your OB if she would consider a double layer suture as per your request (ie- does she know how to?) I feel that that is pretty important.

As far as going for the surgery so she can tell you how you look for next time- I agree that that is something that might be nice- but, in reality- each time they open you- they only know what has already happened- and can't tell how you'll heal this time, YK. And each c-birth heightens you risk of rupture, and more scar tissue, etc. (although they try to "clean you up" each time, and remove previous scars)

My first 2 surgeries were done by the same OB, and she assured me after #2 that everything looked great for us to go right ahead- the problem was- I obviously didn't heal well after that-which she couldn't have foreseen- although- my current OB, who delivered this baby feels that had I had a double layer suture last time- I would've been in better shape.

I don't mean to make things more complicated for you- I just hear that you hope for more children, and I'd like that for everyone who wants it







. I think if I were you- I'd hold off on the c-birth, and see if you can VBAC- BUT- I am not you- and I've said it so many times- each mama knows her body, her baby, her pregnancy best- so- go with your gut, and I'll be praying for you







- you too KKmama!


----------



## quiltinglance (Dec 5, 2003)

UD_Chick, I SO RIGHT THERE WITH YOU!! I'm 35 weeks and still wondering If I'm going to VBAC or end up with a C/B. Last time I got to 8cm (22hrs of labor) and his head was never engaged. So, I'm on the fence a little, schedule a CB or go into labor and then see what the position is? My last was 10lb 6oz......and I've always believed in a low-intervention birth, that is until I need lots of intervention. I thank you guys so much for helping me to see the light and let go of my depression about not having a "vag birth".

I have the same great support team, my dh is up for whatever makes me happy. I have an OB/RN as my doula. (She birthed at home). Right now it's just so much wait and see, what fork in the road will I travel down and trying to gear up for both at the same time is hard







:

I love reading your posts, they are encouraging and I don't feel so alone. I wish I had found this site right after my first was born.

Kim
Mom to Lance







wife







edd 3/25


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

thanks for the info, ladies! don't worry that you couldn't remember who you were directing the post to-- lately, i can barely remember my own name!


----------



## UD_CHICK (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks for your support:

Patty - I hear what you're saying. I'm actually contemplating cancelling the planned CB (don't tell my family, they'll FLIP) and going to my due date to see what happens (can I really do this another 2 weeks?)

I am worred about the stitching issue. I think I'm going to have to make an appointment to talk to my OB again to really flesh out this issue. I am very concerned. You're right Patty, they can't see how you heal from THIS surgery. DH says they should put a zipper in - then they could just check me before I conceive! Sounds like a good idea.

KKmama - I thought about hiring a Doula for my last birth - everyone was against me at that time. This time around I feel like it's too late - and if I don't know what I want yet, how can I get someone to help me! I'm hoping to 'train' my SIL in time.

I think I'm going to have to do some heavy meditation in the next couple of days to try and determine what my body is telling me.

Thanks for your support! You ladies are my lifeline right now.


----------



## UD_CHICK (Sep 17, 2003)

Has anyone here had multiple CBs (3 or more) with or without complications?

I've been reading about increased risks of placenta previa and placenta accretia (and of course, rupture) with multiple CBs and was wondering if anyone has experience with these complications. The male OB in my practice (1 male 1 female) said that he has one case of placenta accretia a year - but that he delivers at a hospital that has the technology and experience to cope with such a complication.

Is it possible to diagnose placenta accretia before you deliver? I guess I really do need to meet with my OBs again.

I went onto the ACOG web site and did a search on cesarean - and found info about incontinence - CB is better than a vag delivery with any kind of tearing or vacuum/forceps intervention - in terms of helping to avoid pelvic floor problmes, BUT the more pregnancies you have, the more likely you are to have pelvic floor problems anyway. At least that's what I understood to be the case. Don't take my summary as truth - I'm not entirely coherent right now.

I really would like to have 4 kids (or at least the option).

It's hard not to have regrets. Perhaps if I'd know about you folks when I was pregnant with my daughter things would be different - I've learned so much from you. But hey, can't change the past - only the present!

And of course, I shouldn't be greedy, I have a wonderful family, am expecting a wonderful addition in the next couple of weeks...Life doesn't get much better.

I promise, I'll be quiet for a while now and let everyone else vent and ask questions!


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

UD-Chick

Please keep asking away, and hashing it out. This group really helped IOF and me come to terms with our most recent c-births









Just so you know- I did have a single layer suture the first time and my second pregnancy was just fine- I don't know just how big the difference is, obviously my first OB and yours feel single layer is no problem- others like my current OB are very adament about double layer closure- I wonder if anyone here has concrete evidence on it? OTF? Anyone else?

I think really meditating on your options is the best you can do for youself right now- as well as becomming comfortable with your options, and writing up birth plans for both.

Keep talking!

PS- my OB has delivered as many as 6 c-births, and we had someone who posted on our previous thread who had had 4. My OB never expected that I would be the way I was when she opened me- she though I'd be able to have as many as I wanted with no problem.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

My dd was born June 2002 by c-section. It was kind of planned but she came 2 weeks before her scheduled date.

In my case I felt it was completely unnecessary and although I'm still upset by it, I'm not as mad as I used to be.

Since Oct we have been going birth controlless but now we need to start using it again because we don't want a child due from Nov-Feb to avoid holidays and all the birthdays we have in Feb. So we will need to wait until June before we can ttc again.

In some ways its for the best but it doesn't keep me from being sad. I loved being pregnant and I love newborns.


----------



## UD_CHICK (Sep 17, 2003)

Patty-

I had a complete meltdown this morning. I called the OB's office this morning - "to cancel my CB on Thurs and make an appointment with the Doc for next week."

Needless to say, they connected me directly with the doctor. I told her I was freaking out about risks, etc. so I'm going in Monday during lunch - so we have plenty of time - and we're going to talk everything through.

I am so relieved - she responded to me exactly how I needed to be responded to. We both acknowledged that there are no guarantees, and no way to predict the future, but that there is merit in discussion the options and risks in detail and then making the best informed decision possible. She was a nurse before she became an OB and I think that provides her with a remarkable ability to connect.

I feel so much better. I'm going to make a chart of risks/benefits of both options (CB and VBAC) and then we'll talk about it on MOnday. I'm also goign to bring in something for the office staff - a cake or some brownies - I've really put this office through their paces!

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Hang in there, UD_CHICK. I really identify with a lot of your prior post... I'd like to have at least 3 (maybe 4), I worry about all the pros and cons of a repeat, and I make lists of the pros and cons of the 2 sides when I have difficulty making a decision!









Let us know how things turn out.


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

Amarasmom- Welcome to the thread







I know there are many people on here who either feel the way you do now, or have been there, feel free to lean on us as you work through this.

UD-Chick-
I am so very glad to hear that you are going to talk it all over in detail with your OB, not happy that you had a meltdown, but whatever it takes to get you where you need to be, right?







I think the list is a good idea, it will help keep your thoughts organized. It is great that she was a nurse, and knows how to respond to you in the way that you need her to, that is really great!
Please let us know how the appointment goes


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by UD_CHICK_
*KKmama - I thought about hiring a Doula for my last birth - everyone was against me at that time. This time around I feel like it's too late - and if I don't know what I want yet, how can I get someone to help me! I'm hoping to 'train' my SIL in time.*
You might want to ask her to read The Birth Partner by Penny Simkin. Good luck!


----------



## UD_CHICK (Sep 17, 2003)

I had a great conversation with my OB today. She's really incredible.

I actually made two flow charts about the various possibilies of complications with VBAC and CB. We went through every one - she talked both about the general statistics of when complications arise, and then what she tends to see in this area at our hospital. She talked about her expereinces with severe complications. We then talked about my options.

Of course, I feel so terrible right now, part of me just wants the baby OUT - in the quickest, most painless way possible. I actually contemplated calling the on-call doctor yesterday and offering to bribe them to do SOMETHING to get this baby delivered.

I'm better today - though there appears to be an intestinal virus working through our family. EXACTLY what I need as I'm preparing to give birth to my son. So far my FIL and MIL have had it (hit MIL started last night), DD has had really bad diarrhea today and is a bit fussy (no vomiting fortunately). And I've felt off the whole day. Fortunately my SIL spent the whole day here and took care of us.

We almost went to L&D twice this weekend after 2 4-hour bouts of contractions 4 minutes apart. I was even laying down when they started! At 2:30 this morning I took a shower and got myself something to eat and they stopped AACK!

So, OB checked me today - NO PROGRESS AT ALL!





















I'm 50% effaced. That's it. I'm contracting every 10-15 minutes - and then for hours at a time it will crank up to every 4-5 minutes. The doctor said that the contractions don't necessarily mean anything - we can dilate without them. Pretty much is up to the baby if he wants to come or not.

The game plan is to go in to L&D Thursday AM and get checked. At that point we'll decide whether to try some pitocin (a LITTLE bit - only if I'm dilated) or go through with the CB. I can still cancel the CB on Thurs - but every day I wait, the baby gets bigger - increasing my concerns about complications during a VBAC - particularly 4th degree tears and vacuum/forceps assist. I'd take a CB over that experience ANY day of the week.

I feel more comfortable with the idea of a repeat CB. I feel so physically lousy right now - I don't know how I'd do a VBAC - but if the baby wants to come that way, he'll let me know.

Thanks for your support ladies!


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

UD_Chick

I know how you feel in some ways. The end is so rought. Especially when you feel bad. When I go to 38 weeks I had a breakdown. My MIL pulled one of her stunts and screwed me on child care, saying she had the FLU. Well she really wasnt that sick. So in essence in my emotional state I screwed her out of being here for my youngest sons birth. I know she was heart broken, and I now sort of regret it, but then she can be quite irritating and she wasnt a person I really wanted draining my energy.
Around this time I was having very vivid night mares and my blood pressure was going up up up. I just went into my doctor, spent and said I just couldnt go on. So Friday we scheduled my csection, a week earlier than I had planned.

Also I have never dilated. NEVER. In fact with Jack I had contractions from 14 weeks onward and then they stopped around 37 weeks. They checked me a few days before my csection. I was not dilated, not effaced, not nothing.

Now I have come across some women who have had csections that actually had contractions for days that never dilate. Never progress, even with induction methods. I always wonder about those women and why they never dilate at all. One woman had been in labor 40 hours at home before going to the hospital. Then started on PIT. She never got past 2cm.

That is not something I would want to experience!


----------



## UD_CHICK (Sep 17, 2003)

Kim-

Thanks - you make me feel better about being at my wit's end.

The whole no dilation thing makes me wonder if I would die during childbirth if I were in a place without such good care. Makes me wonder if I'm passing on bad genes - ie counterevolutionary genes - by 'circumventing' mother nature's controls.

Isn't that crazy?!

Deb


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by UD_CHICK_
*Kim-

Thanks - you make me feel better about being at my wit's end.

The whole no dilation thing makes me wonder if I would die during childbirth if I were in a place without such good care. Makes me wonder if I'm passing on bad genes - ie counterevolutionary genes - by 'circumventing' mother nature's controls.

Isn't that crazy?!

Deb*
My sister, who is a former OB nurse, and I have talked a lot about csection births and do they run in families.

Now I am the first woman in my family to have a csection, maternal and paternal side. My mother had me under twilight and I weighed 9 and a half pounds and was 22 in long and was born at 42 weeks and 2 days. She had my brother, completely unmedicated, at 37 weeks and he weighed 7lbs. My grandmother had two children, my mother she was in labor for 4 days and my aunt was born at 35 weeks, vaginal breech. My other grandmother had 5 children, all unmedicated vaginal deliveries.

My SIL comes from a generation of csection mamas.
My neice born by csection was due to low amniotic fluid, this was after it being monitored for over a week and it kept getting lower. My SIL was born by csection for failure to progress due to pelvic issues. Her grandmother had all three children by csection (when it was really uncommon) for the same reason.

I hope I didnt start a new trend in my family.








My aunt also had a vaginal birth so that is good. So far I just have one daughter, and I really hope she can have natural vaginal deliveries, however I will stress that its not the end all and be all.


----------



## UD_CHICK (Sep 17, 2003)

Kim,

that's really interesting. I think part of the issue might also be the size of dad versus the size of mom. If you are petite and your husband is big, couldn't that possibly affect the size of the baby?

My sister and I both delivered our first via CB within 4 months of each other. Her son was around 7.5lbs, but his head was huge - after 3 hours of pushing, he never moved into the birth canal. My BIL is a big guy - 6', built like a football player, while my sister is 5'2" and very petite.

For me, delivering at 35.5 wks, my daughter was about 5.5lbs. She was ready to come, because my cervix effaced and started to dilate - but never got past 3.5/4. Why?

Dad's mom had her kids vaginally, we don't have a medical history of mom's family (adopted). So I guess we won't know.

Well, DD needs breakfast. I'll scamper off now.

Have a great day ladies!

Deb


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

I am the first c-birth mama on both sides of the family. It's funny though, b/c mine are due to pelvic abnormality, you would think that would be a passed down thing, but clearly not, as my mom had 4 of us vaginally. I do worry that my dd will have inherited it from me though


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow. It's great to have found you. I wish I knew about you all 2 months ago when I had my 2nd c-section after attempting to VBAC.

First, let me say, I went to the successful VBAC thread and read one ladies wonderful VBAC and cried. That's when I realized I still need to heal.

I wanted to VBAC so, so badly. No one in my small hometown in Texas would do it. The closest midwife was 90 miles away and since my due date was the weekend before Christmas, I couldn't find anyone who would happily be on call for me.

So.....we moved.

The little town we are in now has a wonderful midwifery clinic and LOTS of midwives. There is a midwifery school on site and a surgical room on site. We were hoping to move to Mexico anyway. So, I visited, and met WONDERFUL, open-minded, supportive and healing people. I felt completely confident in our choice. I figured if I could VBAC anywhere, it would be here. If I couldn't VBAC here, then I couldn't anywhere.

Without going into my story at this writing (though I would really love to share it) I'll say that I did end up having to have another cbirth. HOWEVER, the support was incredible. The doctors were amazing, probably the friendliest, most supportive mds I have ever come across. They were so kind, talking me through the procedure. They really made it beautiful for me. I had the best recover yet. I'll post a link to this wonderful place.

Re: rupture fear
I was afraid, too. A midwife in the states said they always recommend an ultrasound to see where the placenta is planted. If it's not planted anywhere near the scar, then there's no problem. The fear is only when the placenta is planted near the scar and puts pressure on it.

Would love to write more. Have a hungry -and healthy-baby.


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

Okay, I have a minute now. I know I'm jumping into this thread late, but if you don't mind, I'll write a little bit about my experience.

Two sons. Both cbirths. 1st one 8 lbs 16 oz, 20 1/2". 2nd son 10 lbs, 22". With the second son, I had no idea I was carrying such a huge baby. I am 5'4". My dh is 6'4", broad-shouldered, big. A friend joked that my body just can't handle my husband's half of the DNA. I suppose he was right.

With my first birth, I never dilated past 3 cm. The ob encouraged a section. I remember being HUNGRY mostly and weak. After 18 hours of active labor, I relented and allowed myself to be talked into a section.

With my second birth, I wanted a totally different environment and staff. So, I refused a hospital and opted for a clinic. After 16 hours, nothing. nada. So...another section.

Interestingly enough, both boys were born with IDENTICAL scars/ markings on their foreheads. Since I was in many bad car accidents, my theory is that there has been some pelvic damage. Perhaps a bone spur or calcified scar tissue is blocking the entry.

Incidentally, I am the first cbirth on both sides of my family. My mom birthed me easily. Genetically speaking, I feel like my body is programmed to successfully birth. However, I think extenuating circumstances (car wrecks) or something else has caused physical damage to my pelvis. I would love to get an x-ray, but I'm not sure if they could see everything.

Blah, blah, blah. I feel like I'm blabbing.

I will add: great outcome. The 2nd cbirth was by FAR better. In the nice, upscale hospital in the states, I got an infection and had to bedrest for 8 WEEKS after the section. In small-town Mexico, in a pretty primitive clinic, I had NO COMPLICATIONS and was up and walking the next day. I ran out of painkillers within a few days and was fine. When I ran out of painkillers with my first birth, I cried.







:


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

this thread is either dead or hopping!! There is no lukewamr with you gals









Just thought I'd jump in on a topic or 2









I am one of those women who only dilate to 2 or 3







: it doesn't make sense to me either. With Tracy I started serious contractions at about 28 weeks. By 30 weeks I was 1cm and by 37 weeks I was 2. then at 38 weeks I was 3cm. I was induced at 38wks 1d. I was on pitocin for 16 hours and didn't dialte past 3cm. I had no epidural either so that wasn't it. So, Ihad the c/b.

With Bryce I dialted to almost 2 and by the next week i was back to no progress. He even went from engaged to dropped to floating in 2 weeks.







: So, I had the second c/b planned.

gotta go...toddler attacking newborn....


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi lades,

Just poking my head in - noticed there were some questions about single vs. double layer incisions and potential risks. From what I've read there are mixed reports - some say there are higher risks with a single and others say there aren't. If anyone is interested I have a list of abstracts from pubmed that I'd be happy to pass along (just PM me).

Take care!

LisaG


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Yall did notice Lisa is pregnant right?

Congrats again!


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Aww, thanks Kim









I have a whole new admiration and amazement for all the women who've been pregnant - who knew?!







And "it's only just begun....."
















LisaG


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

Congratulations Lisa, I had not noticed, I always notice the part about your uterus, but didn't notice that what is before it in your sig line had changed


----------



## Monkey (Jun 21, 2003)

hi all thought id chime in here. doin well feelin good, but i had a big baby and yea i just cant get over it.







he was 10 14 oz. and im small, 5 1/2 small boned dh is 6 feet maybe lean, althought i know no one really on my bio dads side my mom has told me my dads size wasnt real big dh side small puerto ricans.

so where did danny come from? all that organic food? :LOL

my first was 5 14 oz and was 5 weeks early. i was pre term with him at 32 weeks dilated at 2 and 80 % efaced.

with this one my 1st c/b it was unplanned and i was dilated to 1 80 90% effaced.








: no real contractions really none, i had a small burst but lasted 1 day .

i was also informed next babe would be c/b i would like to get a second oppion bc im am terrified about conciving. i go back and forth one day im ok ready looking foward beating on my chest then another day shakingh in my boots!







:

im so glad to have all this info at my finger tips. im a resercher and i nevber thought in a million yrs i would be having a c/b. so i new and still now not much.

my son is 4mos now so i still have time to really make my desicon, but i wish i was so "jaded" poor choice of words but really im scared








thanks all for all your support









congrats!!! LISA G! YEA!


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

i'm another one of those women whose cervix seems to be against dilating. i had preterm labor starting at 33 weeks which ended me up in the hospital repeatedly and on meds until 36 weeks (i was abruptly taken off trebutiline and procardia at 36.5 weeks when i started having really terrible reactions to the drugs). after that, i was stuck in the hell of prodromal labor until the day i was induced (39 weeks, 2 days). at 36 weeks, my midwife was sure i'd go any time in the next two weeks because dd's head was right there and my cervix was very soft and effacing. however, i only dilated to 2.5cm by the day i was induced (i was induced with cytotec); i was only dilated to 3cm and effaced to 80% by the time a c-section was called for (as i said in an earlier post, dd had "unreassuring hearttones" and labor could go on for days and she wouldn't be able to withstand it).
i worry i'll have problems dilating when i have my next babe. i know my inability to dilate didn't contribute to dd's c-b, but worry it might with the next. my midwife said i'm a perfect canidate for vbac, but i won't have her next time around-- i'm moving back to my hometown (yay!) and am not sure i can get a midwife like her.








(ot: as far as i can tell by my internet research, there are no free-standing birthcenters in colorado and i'm really wanting a bc over a hospital next time-- not b/c of my experience, which i find to be rather satisfying in spite of the c-b because of the support from the staff that cared for me; i just want a very natural birth, as i'd originally planned)
i'm rambling. forgive me.


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi everyone. This is what I've learned about repeat c-sections.

I was told at a midwifery clinic in the states that there's a 3 strikes and you're out rule. Meaning, 3 sections is the most an ob/gyn will do. I asked 2 obs about this and they confirmed it.

My midwife/doula at my last birth (which became a c-section) had worked with a woman who had 5 c-sections.

A Mexican woman I met said she knew a woman who had 8 c-sections. She said she was all sliced up with scars every which way you can imagine.

So, I figure at least 3 sections is definitely safe.

Also, I was told the risk for uterine rupture lessened the longer you waited between pregnancies.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I want to add more later... I don't doubt that women are told "3 strikes and you're out", but where does it come from? Is there any research or science behind it? (And what are they going to do if/when you come in pg the 4th time?







)

There have been several studies which have said that if you have at least 24 mos. from birth to birth, it's safer than with a shorter interval.


----------



## Henry's_Mamma (Jan 23, 2004)

For what its worth, my ob says that it takes at least 6 months after a c/b for your internal incision/scar to heal, and for some women, for their uterus to finally get back to normal (size and position). And it takes the rest of your body at least a year to recover from the physical demands of preg. So it makes sense that the longer you wait between c/b's the more healed and stronger you'll be -- and theoretically, the greater the likelihood of a successful VBAC.

I had no problem dialating --I made it to 10 cms, 100% effaced, and pushewd for 2+ hours. However, ds had a bad sense of direction and really wanted to come into the world sunny side up -- and that just wasn't gonna happenvia v/b under the circumstances (I still question whether differe nt choices and/or a different practitioner would've made a difference).

Oh ... CONGRATS LISA!!! I love my Nov. baby ...


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

i have found that looking back at my birth with Tracy is pretty much pointless. I think that a different practioner, more research and a whole lot more patience MIGHT have chnaged things but I can't go back in time. I opted for a repeat at 39 weeks instead of going with the planned vbac and I don' regret it.

All of a sudden it jsu made sense that I decide what happens. I am in control of my decisions. i believe I made the best one. Yes, a v/b would have been nice...maybe... but c/b is what worked for me. It wasn't my first choice but neIther was having children in the first place


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I am going to start a new support thread again. This one is fixing to be over six pages. Since the ICAN poster just came out and its awareness month I figured its time to start a new thread. I hope all of yall will come on over and get it going. I like seeing our thread at the top of the board and that it is being read.

Kim


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Link, please!


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...hreadid=118844


----------

